# 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok some of you know that i was building a 3.6L vr6 6 speed well heres my thred. Ill be covering the myths and facts on this build. I will try to post pics when ever i can. This build will cover building my car from the ground up. Feel free to add insight but lets keep this thread clean and open for all ,tks.
Lets start i just got my corrado back from the paint shop
























i have a 3.6L engine complete from a 2007 passat and a 02m 6 speed from a jetta gli 24v vr6 ...............to be continued


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

Watched thread


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (Veedubgti)*

word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be watching this one also. Sounds like a fun build.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Getting the popcorn ready....


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

Good luck dude Im rootin for ya


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

bungggeeee cords. ftw.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

sounds like a great project cant wait to see your progress, I have a 2door mk2 jetta with a 2004 24v vr6 and 6sp tranny and it is closer to being done than ever before, again I look forward to seeing this unfold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

So the 02M from a 24V will fit fit even though they are different angle degree motors







That's sweet if so. The 3.6 is such a great enine in the Passat, I can only get excited to think what it would be like mated to a manual trans and in a light weight platform







. Keep us updated on your progress and good luck


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I was thinking, and I'm curious to know how exactly you plan on integrating the FSI technology in a chassis and other existing wiring that is 15 years older then the new stuff. Many have tried to swap the 2.0T FSI, and I haven't seen very many keep all of the FSI goodies.
Please share some details on this.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Dont the 3.6s have a faulty oil pump bolt







and when it breaks, it starves the engine of oil? you should look into that. Im working on a 24v in a MK2 jetta coupe aswell, 5 speed tho.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Dont the 3.6s have a faulty oil pump bolt







and when it breaks, it starves the engine of oil? you should look into that. Im working on a 24v in a MK2 jetta coupe aswell, 5 speed tho.


yea it does im also looking @ that as we speak .... some of the bolts will be changed when i open her up.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I know that on the 2.8 24V swaps, if you use the oem wiring, you also either need to reprogram the ECU or get the entire ABS system so that you have a signal from speed sensors so your engine doesnt go into limp mode at 4100 RPM. Have you looked into this? Im not sure if its the same for a 3.6 swap, im only assuming. Progress looks good!


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

Your workspace looks great, best of luck on the build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dave


----------



## Kabinotar (May 21, 2005)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (vonfulk)*

This will be interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

So where abouts does this project sit at this moment? Is there any current work being done on it, or are you still collecting parts for it right now?
BTW, what angle is the 3.6 FSI engine? Isnt the 2.8 12v a 16 degree V6?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_So where abouts does this project sit at this moment? Is there any current work being done on it, or are you still collecting parts for it right now?
BTW, what angle is the 3.6 FSI engine? Isnt the 2.8 12v a 16 degree V6?


ill update when i get my camara fixed(soon). The 3.6 fsi angle is 10 degrees and the 2.8 is 15 degrees.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, even more compact. Thats pretty wild.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

Are you going to run the fsi system?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Are you going to run the fsi system?

yes i am


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Have you figured out already how to do that??
And how about the pictures , camera fixed yet?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorrieG60* »_Have you figured out already how to do that??
And how about the pictures , camera fixed yet?

the camera isnt fixed yet


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

I hope this works out, a 3.6 in a corrado is insane


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any progress yet?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*

This guy can afford a freshly painted Corrado and a near new 3.6 FSI motor but he can't afford a new $150 digital camera? ? 

What gives....


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

nice i cant wait to see this


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_This guy can afford a freshly painted Corrado and a near new 3.6 FSI motor but he can't afford a new $150 digital camera? ? 

What gives....
















sorry some of us are still on xmass break VACATION ! if you cant be patient dont say $hit just move along


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_sorry some of us are still on xmass break VACATION ! if you cant be patient dont say $hit just move along 

It was a joke, now relax and get a damn camera.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

niiice


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (mujjuman)*

watched. I am in the process of sorting a swap for a 2.0t fsi into an original rabbit want to see what you do for wiring and the fuel system.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_watched. I am in the process of sorting a swap for a 2.0t fsi into an original rabbit want to see what you do for wiring and the fuel system. 

Did you see that thread about the guy who did that but couldnt get it running? I cant find the thread...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (RipCity Euros)*

noice


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Did you see that thread about the guy who did that but couldnt get it running? I cant find the thread...

yes I did.. He wound up getting a revo chip or something with an immobilizer defeat built in.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Couple of weeks later, any progress made??


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorrieG60* »_Couple of weeks later, any progress made??

i havent been able to work on my corrado as i wanted to but yes theres progress and ill post an update next week


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_
i havent been able to work on my corrado as i wanted to but yes theres progress and ill post an update next week 

Sure, sure, sure ....... whatever! More progress and pictures or else I'll hunt you down and pee in the gas tank of your daily driver!








Nice work BTW post this on Gendub!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

TTT


----------



## g100extreme (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

Storm Developments in the UK already have a setup for running the 3.6 in a mk2 Golf (their own design electronics-not VW). It can run both FSI and Homogenous modes apparently... They're also talking about supercharging it to give out 600+hp!!!!!! In a car that weighs around a ton, that will be too powerful. (is that possible?)
f


----------



## big_b (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (big_b)*

watch this one.. 420 post


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*

i liiiiiike


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (inopias)*

Immma watch this..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

More pics or ban


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Obviously this thread is going nowhere..........UN-subscribed.


----------



## willum8915 (May 19, 2006)

come on, give me an update!


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (willum8915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willum8915* »_come on, give me an update!

i will in 2 days


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

1 more day


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

15+2=17...


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

1 more day


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

-1 days.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (paintballpark187)*

**update**
ok i only got 3 whole days to work on my corrado in the past 6 months.This is whats done so far Ive put on the brakes subframes updated the abs system. Installed the koni coilovers the gastank the fuel lines and the interior wiring. Ive installed the black roof liner the all windows and carpet. pics to follow


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*

subscribed TTT


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

understeer?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

thats what i hate about project threads everybody wants an update every day or week.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_thats what i hate about project threads everybody wants an update every day or week. 

Agreed...but we're 8 mos in and still not even one more picture.


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Newer cars shouldn't be lifelong projects. New engine, newer car, parts and knowledge is available.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

















































**update**
ok i only got 3 whole days to work on my corrado in the past 6 months.This is whats done so far Ive put on the brakes subframes updated the abs system. Installed the koni coilovers the gastank the fuel lines and the interior wiring. Ive installed the black roof liner the all windows and carpet. 
NEXT WEEK NEXT UPDATE


_Modified by ERD at 11:58 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Nice, have fun with that wiring. Are you going to run the entire 3.6L harness? Or are you going to try and cut everything out you dont need and just use what you need to get it running?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Nice, have fun with that wiring. Are you going to run the entire 3.6L harness? Or are you going to try and cut everything out you dont need and just use what you need to get it running?

i have the whole car harness but ill just be using the engine harness and reprogram the ecu


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Nice, looking forward to updates and lots of pics.


----------



## reignstorm (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Any updates? I want to swap a 2.0T an thought that would be extreme, you got balls my friend to put in that motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (reignstorm)*

Aren't you going to need the entire passat's harness. I thought the other thread about someone using a 3.6 ran in to issues with the motor not running since everything is connected.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Aren't you going to need the entire passat's harness. I thought the other thread about someone using a 3.6 ran in to issues with the motor not running since everything is connected.

Ive heard about that happening with 2.0T swaps, and wouldnt doubt it with this swap.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

take some before and after pics. Honestly, I think you will get tired and decide to sell since its taking so long. i would like to be first in line for parts/motor/trans and the harness. Where's the pic of the motor? If I missed it, post it again. A motor like that is equal to Playboy in my book. hahaha


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3816965
GTi 20th anniversary VR6 3.6L swap


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

do your research for fsi...its gonna be tough...good luck


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.vr6oc.com/e107_plug...462.0


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (ERD)*

Take your time and do it right.
After the 1.8T swap and a few hundred splices, I know it takes time to get the harness and switches all sorted out. I hope it works out for you, I'd love to do this if a low cost C comes my way. I'd really like one with a DSG - even on a 2.0T that would make it much faster than an 02A.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

ill be getting back to the corrado next week as i was stuck on another project for some months now.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

ok small update.. 
new cross drilled brembo brakes installed 



















_Modified by ERD at 9:41 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (ERD)*

3.6L swap ????? And all I see is an empty engine bay and brame rotors.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

ok...unsubcribe. I don't believe you have the motor or any motor except for the one that came out of that thing. We usually see the motor after a certain time. Is this a wish list? Did you really mean 1.6L 4-speed Corrado build? Just asking. There is a guy who is actually doing it and showing what he is doing for the people who are thinking about doing this. I am switching channels. Thank you and good night. boooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (engai69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engai69* »_ok...unsubcribe. I don't believe you have the motor or any motor except for the one that came out of that thing. We usually see the motor after a certain time. Is this a wish list? Did you really mean 1.6L 4-speed Corrado build? Just asking. There is a guy who is actually doing it and showing what he is doing for the people who are thinking about doing this. I am switching channels. Thank you and good night. boooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well i do have a life outside the vortex ......thanks for comming out


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

update 
shifter and door pannels installed then i dug out the 3.6 6 speed out of its resting spot. (back of the garage) Its time to see how this project goes down. ITs time to freshen it up and install this DRIVETRAIN !!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Still watching loyaly








Have you looked over the wiring thoroughly? It seems like lots of people are having problems with the FSI swaps.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yes i have ill try my best to document whats happening with that


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

the difficulty is in the injectors, FSI injectors run off a much higher voltage more so then any standalone can support. If u do use them you have to use all of the wiring and ecu from the original car. if not u can make your own intake manifold and run top feed injectors and run the engine off that.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

subscribed.... I vote all motor just btw


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

unless you have just about every control module out of the original car swapped into this one fsi wont work..damn can-bus...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_unless you have just about every control module out of the original car swapped into this one fsi wont work..damn can-bus...

Don't have direct experiance with FSI. But a lot with motronic. There is a way to disable modules like ABS, traction, etc.
So I don't see a reason needing more than only things for the FSI and immobilizer.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

FSI is a whole nother beast!


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_FSI is a whole nother beast!

*FSI* is the injection system
*Motronic* is the fuel management system... and I believe R36 uses Bosch Motronic MED9.1
And talking about a beast. 
ME7.1 was a beast at some point. Just takes a lot of experimanting.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Don't have direct experiance with FSI. But a lot with motronic. There is a way to disable modules like ABS, traction, etc.
So I don't see a reason needing more than only things for the FSI and immobilizer.

Are you refering to tuning out these can bus systems through a tuning company like C2, Uni, ARP etc. (expensive)? Or through VAG-COM.
Because i know you cannot do it through VAG-COM (atleast ABS)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

youre right 7.1 is a beast thats why im still runnin it..I should of been more clear that 9.1 needs to see signals from all modules in the can-bus to not go into limp mode..noone has figured out a way to run fsi in a different car w/out swappin everything from the car it came out of..the system is too new...but if you can more power to ya...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

So count on keeping all the ABS stuff including the wheel speed sensors, the duosensor, lateral acceleration sensor, airbag sensors, leak detection stuff, EGR stuff etc.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Are you refering to tuning out these can bus systems through VAG-COM?
Because i know you cannot do it through VAG-COM (atleast ABS)

VAG-COM as in Ross-tech? What about VWAG's own Gazillion dollar VAG-50-50 something system which tend to pop up once a few in ebay?...That's if you had the $$$ to buy it just because you're Jay Leno's neighbor.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

5052..5051B..5052B..cannot disable those systems but can code them...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_
VAG-COM as in Ross-tech? What about VWAG's own Gazillion dollar VAG-50-50 something system which tend to pop up once a few in ebay?...That's if you had the $$$ to buy it just because you're Jay Leno's neighbor.









VAG-COM as in a scan tool








Ya know plug it in to read diagnostics and recode the subsystems for OBD2 cars...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Are you refering to tuning out these can bus systems through a tuning company like C2, Uni, ARP etc. (expensive)? Or through VAG-COM.
Because i know you cannot do it through VAG-COM (atleast ABS)

No I mean uploading the ECU code thru OBD port, opening the file with winols importing the damos file and changing the required parameters.
VagCom is only good for scanning the faults and coding the modules.
And you can't code some modules without SKC code.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
VagCom is only good for scanning the faults and coding the modules.
And you can't code some modules without SKC code.


There are ECU codes for a "non abs ecu" but they dont seem to work with ME7. Could you explain the procedure of tuning out the ABS?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re:*

update 
So today i started on the motor i had to replace the alternator bracket b/c this motor has a magnetic power steering pump. Im keeping all the options that my corrado came with like a/c and p/s. I made a few adjustments here they are. Test fit the new alt. bracket off a 24v 
















i had to cut the top left corner of the bracket so i could clear the fsi injectors 








then i cut a notch in the alternator 








and i had to shave the plug on the injector but not braking the plug lock. 








install the modified bracket 








then install the alternator 








and with room to spare we are good 








After i did the alternator i moved on to the water pump.
dont be cheep change water pump while motor is out.
i changed it to the metal bigger impeller waterpump








can you imagen tht you have to change the pump with snug 12 point bolts holding it on .....NIGHTMARE ! therefore i changed the bolts to the hex type that a simple socket can remove later. Also the waterpump pully bolts were changed to 13mm hex type.








after that i started to simpfly the coolant hose setup and prep for the coolant tank relocation








before








after


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (ERD)*

hows this all coming along


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L FSI 6 speed Corrado build 366C project (2doorV6)*

slowly but surely


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
VAG-COM as in a scan tool








Ya know plug it in to read diagnostics and recode the subsystems for OBD2 cars...


Yes I know it's software that uses your laptop pee cee running the program and is hardwired to the car with the provided diagnostic cable.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
There are ECU codes for a "non abs ecu" but they dont seem to work with ME7. Could you explain the procedure of tuning out the ABS?

If you read my previous post I specifically say that you need the Secret Key Code to change any coding in the newer cars.
Directly from ross-tech website
*19 - CAN Gateway: -- KWP-1281 *

VAG-COM Works fine. This is physically located in the Instrument Cluster, but functionally it controls communications on the *CAN-BUS*.
Look at the last digit in the coding. Add the values for the options together to get the correct coding.
0 - No available equipment
+1 - Automatic Transmission
+2 - *ABS Brakes*
+4 - Airbags
So, if you want to support Automatic Transmission, ABS Brakes, and Airbags, (add 1+2+4 = 7) = 00007. Note: 2002+ models do not need to be coded separately for automatic transmission, so a 2002 with Automatic Transmission, 
ABS Brakes, and Airbags, (add 2+4 = 6) = 00006.
Airbags only = 00004



_Modified by RedDevil at 9:36 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

I know someone who has attempted that and failed. The ECU accepted the code but was still throwing a code for "no can bus signal from speed sensor"


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I know someone who has attempted that and failed. The ECU accepted the code but was still throwing a code for "no can bus signal from speed sensor"

I usually have problems with people saying "I know someone..." or "I heard"
I have done this procedure many times on different cars.
Don't know what to tell you, but it works everytime.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

IM sent to keep thread on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

update 
well today started to rip the motor apart to do the timing chains and do the recall service 
required.(locktite the oil pump bolts and the 2 cam bolts) change the chains guides and seals while im inside the motor.
remove intake .......lots of work 








valve cover off








view of the timing chains 








new timing chain being installed 








old timing chains and guides


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Those ports are huge


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

do urself a favor replace those bolts w/grade 10 , the reason they break it because they are grade 8.8..(too weak) 2008 and after model years have grade 10...(but ur not wrong I have seen them back out before aswell...


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_do urself a favor replace those bolts w/grade 10 , the reason they break it because they are grade 8.8..(too weak) 2008 and after model years have grade 10...(but ur not wrong I have seen them back out before aswell...

good advice ill get the grade 10 bolts and locktite them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*

Look what I found in the UK 


_Modified by atoson at 4:02 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (atoson)*

i found that site 2 years ago ^^


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

is it me or it "looks" like you can use 24v cams


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

Yeah i was thinking that too. It looks like they would "Fit" but with the different V angle of the engine FSI technologies and other differences of the motors i would guess there is no way they would work.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Wow these engines truely are amazing...
On another note, what is the head of the injector made of so it doesnt get burnt in the C chamber? Some metal i would guess.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Sick build, puts my buildup to shame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

the 24v cams wouldnt work if he's doing fsi they have an extra lobe for the high pressure fuel pump..i believe the injectors are platinum but im not 100%


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

24v cams can work the "extra lobe" is located below the intake cam on a seprate sprocket


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_24v cams can work the "extra lobe" is located below the intake cam on a seprate sprocket 

if they work I may have cams for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

gotta watch all the FSI threads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (nick526)*

now the new bolts were installed








crank inspected and cleaned








oilpan and baffel was cleaned 
















I purchased a new clutch kit replacing the old duel mass flywheel with a single mass flywheel 16.5 lbs billet steel flywheel and a stage 2 clutch net disc and pressure plate. The duel mass flywheel is heavy and prone to failure from time to time.

























clutch installed on motor 








Moving on to the transmission ive changed all the seals before installation 
















install the new release bearing








installed the tranny and starter


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Why this fell off my watched topics, i dont know. But nice progress, i hope all the FSI wiring will work out for you.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Well today i put the rear bracket mount on (it just bolts on like the old vr6) and installed the motor 








poly mounts being installed








fitting up motor in the car 
















tomorrow ill try to make the 02m tranny mount and the front mount later this week 
(if doing 5 speed custom mounts wount be required)


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

Front one will require modification if you stick with the OE oil cooler and there is also one less lug on the 3.6 block.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (ERD)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Vacations over time to build the mounts


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

giggity, giggity. looking good!


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

3.6 with full FSI system now running in Mk IV in England:
http://www.r32oc.com/members-r....html


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re:*

Ok made the transmission mount and i modified the front bracket and strengthen it up. Now its time to clean and powder coat them.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ERD)*

lookin good
I stopped watching this a while back,glad to see the naysayers have shut up and your making progress


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_This guy can afford a freshly painted Corrado and a near new 3.6 FSI motor but he can't afford a new $150 digital camera? What gives.... 

Its called priorities! man some people just dont get it. 
Cool build, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_24v (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ERD)*

cheers for a very nice build!....and ENGINE!..


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

good for you dude, mucho props! good luck


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

ok the mounts came back from powder coating and i got new crossmembers. Installed the motor and it sits well.








powder coated mounts 








front poly mounts to be installed








DRIVETRAIN INSTALLED !!! 








and the hood closes








Next is driveshaft installation and wiring


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

loooks good dude, i hope to see this at Vagkraft... or maybe even June Jitterbug... should do very well!


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco R16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_
Its called priorities! man some people just dont get it. 
Cool build, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aint that the truth..........I'm the type that would buy parts for my car over a camera any day of the week


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_


















Now those are some sturdy mounts.








How thick is the metal used for the Trans mount, looks thicker 1/4in .


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (fulleloaded)*

Very nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (fulleloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fulleloaded* »_

Now those are some sturdy mounts.








How thick is the metal used for the Trans mount, looks thicker 1/4in .


1/4in steel. i will remake the front mount bracket.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_
1/4in steel. i will remake the front mount bracket.

Looks bigger in the pic...
Great construction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Swap is going on great, Another sick Corrado in the world


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (fulleloaded)*

good luck with your build ill be watching this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice work..you will love this engine....so so much torque even from 1500rpm...I think you did not need to change the chains unless the engine had done some serious mileage
My MK4 is now completed with vid.....http://www.r32oc.com/members-r....html




_Modified by Slapbladder at 1:28 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re:*

Nice build man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

wow


----------



## monstertdi (Nov 3, 2006)

iv seen u been busy at work i need to come down one day and see the car looks sick in the pic with the motor in


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (monstertdi)*

nice build so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (beacom)*

lookin forward to your progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

in
very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psbahra (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ERD)*

Wicked build. Now time to find one of those and slot it in a Jetta... 10 year plan perhaps?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

where did you get the new water pump from..?is the impeller iron..?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_where did you get the new water pump from..?is the impeller iron..?

i got it from our supplier here in Canada, yes its the iron impeller version


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

is it from another engine or just not oem stuff..?i want it for my r36 to..hate plastic/fiber wheels on waterpumps..


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_is it from another engine or just not oem stuff..?i want it for my r36 to..hate plastic/fiber wheels on waterpumps..









no its brand new they supply the dealer and most of the shops around here.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

this is awesome!


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

In
cant wait to see this thing done


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

so are them fancy axles done yet?


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

unbelievable...
i cant wait to see this completed


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_so are them fancy axles done yet?

They should be in on monday. I was working on your old car.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*

Are you cutting your own axles or Buying custom 1's


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fulleloaded* »_Are you cutting your own axles or Buying custom 1's

We dont cut axels. Each axel is going to be one piece custom machined and forged.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_They should be in on monday. I was working on your old car.

You're going to have to be more specific


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_
We dont cut axels. Each axel is going to be one piece custom machined and forged.

I gotta see this Pics Please.
I thought about something similar but But I don't think I can complete it in my time frame.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_
You're going to have to be more specific









gambia red jetta


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Did you look into the electronics yet? Hoe to get the engine to run properly in the corrado?
any new things worth photographing for us?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

new custom driveshafts are in


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*

Damn great looking axles man 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I Pm'd you


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, good job man!! Keep it up!


----------



## Francesco Baracca (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

Custom driveshafts! How much did those set you back?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Francesco Baracca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Francesco Baracca* »_Custom driveshafts! How much did those set you back?

700$ cdn


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

More updates ?
wiring??


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Miozolol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miozolol* »_More updates ?
wiring??









im actually working on the car as we speak







updates comming soon


----------



## Miozolol (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Miozolol)*

Read whole topic, watched







Good luck with the rest of the work man!


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Come on, give us some updates...
Pretty please????


----------



## chrongen (Jun 18, 2007)

this thing is godly


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

No real comment, ERD. I just was asking about such a swap after seeing a CC the other day. Somebody pointed me over here, and I'm subscribing to the coolness.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

Subscribed. GL with the wiring.
The welds on those mounts worry me a little. Looks like there is some perocity and bad fusion on some of those beads.


----------



## wolfyy98 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (wonderman1000)*

any updates on this beast?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (wolfyy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfyy98* »_any updates on this beast?

ive been extra busy with other work and flying so my poor corrado took a back seat.... but yes their will be some updates next week.


----------



## dubluv420 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*

this things gonna be an animal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_ive been extra busy with other work and flying so my poor corrado took a back seat.... but yes their will be some updates next week. 

still watching this, can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just to give you some motivation, I just took my friend's 16vT rado out for a spin last weekend...it made me









oh, and another thing...I actually took a few minutes to read some of the commetns...I can't believe some of the *******s around here, give the guy some respect for a nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

subscribed.
dope build..
looking forward to the next stages.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

wow !!!!!! lol sick build


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

any updates on this build?????


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (luckyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luckyvw* »_any updates on this build?????

yes ill be working on the car this week


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

ok started to work on the corrado again. so far the brakes were bled and the clutch was bled, also started on the wiring today.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_ok started to work on the corrado again. so far the brakes were bled and the clutch was bled, also started on the wiring today. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

Can you elaborate on what you will do for the wiring in terms of what you are retaining of the OEM harness, and what type of custom tuning you might have to do?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Can you elaborate on what you will do for the wiring in terms of what you are retaining of the OEM harness, and what type of custom tuning you might have to do?

im going to wire up to ce2


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

well i got to work on my car for a whole 3 days in my busy life. Hers whats done............
Ive installed new hubs and spindles and wheel bearings, then i put the driveshafts on. 








IT FITS GREAT !!!
















Next i removed the oil filter housing to install the regular oil sensors and temp sensor.








install the sensors 








drill and tapp the oil temp sensor for the mfa 








finished and a test fit 








and then installed 










_Modified by ERD at 12:10 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

Now the wiring starts. Ive sorted out what i needed and wired up the transmission wire by wire. Test every wire to see where it goes and what it does. Lots of solder hotglue and heat shrink







makes solid connections.

















to be continued


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*

VW wiring is always Fun
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluishGreen1.8T (Sep 2, 2006)

Looking good man!!!!
I am about to start the wiring on my car today!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice work!


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_










For anyone who has had to do this before God bless you, it ranks up there with root canals, and colonoscopies.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_










For anyone who has had to rewire a car before God bless you, it ranks up there with root canals, and colonoscopies.


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_ Lots of solder hotglue and heat shrink







makes solid connections. 

Very time consuming, but the only way to properly do it. I rewired my car from the firewall forward when I swapped in the new drivetrain. Good stuff!


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (luckyvw)*

This looks like fun!!


----------



## chrongen (Jun 18, 2007)

so close let so far. keep it up this is like the end all swap!


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (chrongen)*

You will problably defeat immo in the ecu right? but with out Tranny module it will thow a code and go in to limp mode. So is there a way to make DSG/auto ECU not to look for auto transmission connection on HI/LOW can bus? or make it think its in 3rd gear or something all the time after engine starts?
























_Modified by djeuroalex at 2:39 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djeuroalex* »_You will problably defeat immo in the ecu right? but with out Tranny module it will thow a code and go in to limp mode. So is there a way to make DSG/auto ECU not to look for auto transmission connection on HI/LOW can bus? or make it think its in 3rd gear or something all the time after engine starts?























_Modified by djeuroalex at 2:39 PM 7-25-2009_

yes the immo has to be turned off , as for the auto tranny moduel we are actually working on it right now. Ill keep u posted.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (ERD)*

damn, i would nt have the patience for that, nice build man. i wanna hear it run. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ERD)*

ERD ive thought a while ago of doing 3.6l swap but still got some financial problems that need to be taken care of first. ive searches around for ECU that would work in MK4/manual in ETKA and the closest one i found is form touareg in 2006 pre/CAN-BUS touareg's had option for 3.6 6 speed manual... PM if you need any info from latest ETKA or ElsaWin for wiring










_Modified by djeuroalex at 11:38 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I see you also have a newer type of ABS installed under the bonnet, which one is it, and how did you do the wiring?
Keep it up!!


----------



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*

nice progress lmk when u need a hand bolting the wheels on to drive it down the street








the question is who's car will run first mine or yours ? 
we both have a bit of work ahead of us


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*

any updates ?????


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djeuroalex* »_any updates ?????

yes ill do an update on mon


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (djeuroalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djeuroalex* »_ERD ive thought a while ago of doing 3.6l swap but still got some financial problems that need to be taken care of first. ive searches around for ECU that would work in MK4/manual in ETKA and the closest one i found is form touareg in 2006 pre/CAN-BUS touareg's had option for 3.6 6 speed manual... PM if you need any info from latest ETKA or ElsaWin for wiring











That, my friend, is a _brilliant_ tip to do a conversion like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

update 
ok im almost done the wiring. The only thing left is the abs light. I did a power up test and everything works. I wired up the car to CE2. the engine bay is cleaner and i have started making the hoses for the rad ect. Gotta do the vaccumme lines and im waiting for a new rad so the front end can go on. The front mount was renforced Heres some pics


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats with the test!!!
Now we can't wait to see this car riding for the first time!!
good luck finishing the build!
btw, did you use the passat cluster, or are you still using the corrado cluster?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorrieG60* »_Congrats with the test!!!
Now we can't wait to see this car riding for the first time!!
good luck finishing the build!
btw, did you use the passat cluster, or are you still using the corrado cluster?

corrado cluster


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

WOW! I think I have the patience to do the mechanical work, but getting all that wiring squared away would have sent me over the edge!
Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

god can't wait to see this car done, i'm not far away







good luck and good bless ur patients, wiring suxs


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

I didn't know he was a doctor. Talk about a renaissance man!


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re:*

great work!!


----------



## djeuroalex (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (RedDevil)*

any updates?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (luckyvw)*

ok small update 
i had to reroute the upper rad hose and connect it to the rad. it turn out well. Also i bolted my gas pedal in the car.








Then i powerd up the car the compuer started to work. Vag com reads the cpu and the throttlebody responds the the pedal.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: (ERD)*

Great work can't wait to see it running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*

i will speak on behalf of all Vortex.
WE NEED UP DATES!!!


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Good god....























I will do this swap some day.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

on behalf of those of us who will only ever DREAM (ie damn near everyone) of accomplishing a swap like this I say **** YEAH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_powered (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (rjev)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luckyvw (Dec 9, 2003)

nice factory looking work!!would like to see more and a engine running vid!!!great job!!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

looking good, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cmiller5778 (Mar 24, 2009)

been watching this for a while.. any new updates this is going to be so nice when its finished. good luck


----------



## peterclark (Nov 29, 2008)

this is fantastic...updates please


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (peterclark)*

Everything sorted out and up and running yet?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorrieG60* »_Everything sorted out and up and running yet?

not yet i was busy but i will update this on monday


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (orangea2vr6)*

Very very impressive. I want videos when its running!! 






















Beautiful work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cmiller5778 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (ERD)*

its monday!


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Cmiller5778)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cmiller5778* »_its monday! 

yes and i just got back from vacation


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*

so take some pics already


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

I just read all of this and am amazed. Also curious to see how all the wiring turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (dckeener)*

One question, when is this car gonna be for sale?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_so take some pics already









ok i will


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

So i squeezed out some work on my corrado. Ive connected all the hoses finished the wiring installed the rad, hooked up the ac and did alot of little things. The rad support was installed for fitment so far all is good. heres some pics 
















Its close to the rad support 

















hood closes


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (ERD)*

God Bless you ERD


----------



## Cmiller5778 (Mar 24, 2009)

amazing...


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Cmiller5778)*

Awesome! Just curious if you are using the 3.6 ABS module.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_Awesome! Just curious if you are using the 3.6 ABS module.

no im not


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any running movies yet?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorrieG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorrieG60* »_Any running movies yet?

going through some stuff right now ill get back 2 this project @ the begining of march i hope.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (ERD)*


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo toic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (turbo toic)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

top mark on the car and engine fit pal ,, should be a nice once done , ps if u need any r36 engine parts ive a few left , as i dont mind shipping , unless u have a few urself ,,


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

i shall start back on my project on 15 03 10


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (ERD)*

LEGENDARY


----------



## MORERICE (Nov 23, 2009)

visited erd 3 days ago seen the car and it was getting its heatshields and exhaust done


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MORERICE)*

this is one increadible build, and to think that 16v builds are difficult for many
not only is this a tough build but its suppper clean too everything looks supper oem
i really hope to see this car at JUNE JITTER BUG June 27 in Niagra Falls!


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (MORERICE)*

update 
working on the exhaust 








bought some new clamps and hangers 

















this is the down pipe from the 3.6L passat ,4 cats 2 resonators and 6 02 sensors .....







...i think the tree huggers got to this design
















Laki @ Ess made the exhaust its called Laktonics with a remus muffler to boot.
the making of the down pipe was the hardest part but it was pulled off masterfully by Laki.
































now we move on to the mid pipe 








hard @ work welding 
































ok the end result 








































next up will be the fabrication of the intake pipe


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

saw the car today this exhaust is a work of art 
must say this car is going to be amazing when its on the road


----------



## Szandman (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (HWY_GRZ)*

What will you do with all those 02 sensors?? You used to have three on each side, one before cat, one between cats, and one after cats, is that true??
Now you only have one cat, and you go into one pipe much sooner...


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Szandman)*

Green coolant is a big no no, I would change that if i was you. but on a positive note really interesed in hearing the reamus muffler with the 3.6L post vids once its running


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Szandman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Szandman* »_What will you do with all those 02 sensors?? You used to have three on each side, one before cat, one between cats, and one after cats, is that true??
Now you only have one cat, and you go into one pipe much sooner...

Well we have elimated the other four. The primary o2 sensors are the important ones.They control adjustments and fueling. The other four check to see the emmissions wernt tamperd with (ex punching the cats) so they will throw up the engine light when the cat is not working. I will program them out of the ecu. If it cant be done ill put them in the exaust behind the cat.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_Green coolant is a big no no, I would change that if i was you. but on a positive note really interesed in hearing the reamus muffler with the 3.6L post vids once its running

ammm....... sure ...you are not me and im not changing it. The green in this car is better than the g12....ive done my research.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

The green coolant is only an issue if you have G12 in the system, G12 when mixed with any other coolant blend actually turns into an acidic mixture and corrodes anything aluminum or alloy....By itself the Green coolant is fine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_The green coolant is only an issue if you have G12 in the system, G12 when mixed with any other coolant blend actually turns into an acidic mixture and corrodes anything aluminum or alloy....By itself the Green coolant is fine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well said and very true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ERD)*








WATCHED


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (ERD)*

i bow down in amazement @ this build!


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Malkierie504)*

agreed. my mind has been blown


----------



## SLC VRse6y (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (ERD)*

this car is fkn sickkkk


----------



## andyztoy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (SLC VRse6y)*

exhaust looks amazing 
however, i am still feeling a bit under the weather from you hot boxing your basement with gas fumes cleaning the heat shields


----------



## URTurboFreak (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (andyztoy)*

MMMM 3.6L VR Corrado...AAAAAAUUUGGGGG (**DROOLING**)


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (18TurboFreak)*

update .. made a bracket for the fuel pressure regulator hooked up the fuel lines and started the car up. IT STARTS but shuts down b/c of the immoblizer. Now its time to send the cpu out for programing


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

work is getting done slowly........


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

update 

I cut out the rebar for the foglights. Then sand blasted and powdercoated the rebar. I installed all the lights and front end. My euro lip came from EPP it was folded in 2 places when they shipped it. Fail ! I ended getting one from the stealership FTW. Now its starting to look like a car. Im waiting on the ecu. Next ill make a intake pipe and box. 
heres some pics.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

This car should be done for end of June just waiting for some key parts and ill update this thred


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

ERD said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *engai69* »_ok...unsubcribe. I don't believe you have the motor or any motor except for the one that came out of that thing. We usually see the motor after a certain time. Is this a wish list? Did you really mean 1.6L 4-speed Corrado build? Just asking. There is a guy who is actually doing it and showing what he is doing for the people who are thinking about doing this. I am switching channels. Thank you and good night. boooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
> well i do have a life outside the vortex ......thanks for comming out



Thanks ERD for making me eat crow. That thing is looking good and coming along excellent. I was thinking back to your comment above and the same happened to me..."life outside the vortex". So accept my humble apologies for being the typical vortex ass. I am back to normal now. lol  SUBSCRIBED!!! 


I might hit you with some questions (a lot of questions) because I might change up from 2.8 to a 3.6 (or 3.4) if I can find one. Great build.


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

In.

An amazing build and an amazing ability to not get pulled into the Vortex squabbling. 

Talk softy and swap a big VR!:thumbup:


----------



## xcrashx (Mar 20, 2009)

anything new?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

ay erd, why are u use an adjustable fpr? just curious.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

yes their are new things with the car. Ill update you after the long weekend. As for the fpr i eliminated the single line computer controlled fuel pump (returnless system). Im using the stock corrado fuel pump and return line.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Been watching this for a while. Anxious for the end result!


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

Mind Blasting


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow this looks increadible!!

Do you think maybe she'll be ready for VAGKraft at the end of Aug?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

yes hoping to be done by vagcraft


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

Update....
I was just about to ship my ecu out, and this guy(from unitronic) that was doing a 2.0t swap in a corrado said he has done the immo defeat before on the med 9.1. I wanted proof. None was provided. He begged me to do the immo defeat and said he can do it. Ok i gave him a chance. I shipped my ecu to Unitronic on april 15. They said they can do immo defeat should take about a week. 6 weeks go by and i have not herd from them. I inquire wat was going on and they said they are still working on it. I then asked why its taking so long. Then he said they had trouble doing the immo defeat. Give more time. Im now thinking this guy was lying, but i gave 2 more weeks. I inquire again he said we cant do it..........ship back my ecu. UNITRONIC CANT DO IMMO DEFEAT ON MED 9.1.. next i contact revo. They said they never did that one before and dont want to do it. I then contact the shop overseas they will do it, but then i got a call from one of the software enginers here and they have a guy that can do it. I meet the guy we chatted he told me he has not done this before but he can do it. I gave in my ecu. One week later i had my ecu back he said 95% that the immo was defeated. I go home to try it.

On this day henceforth July 25 2010 18:03 hrs the MIGHTY CORRADO roared to life. The immo defeat was a success. WE have technology , there are great tuners here in Canada that do the impossible. Next stage is tuning and ill post pics and vids of REAL PROOF unlike other SHlT talkers, this swap is possible WITH FSI and stock ecu.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

congrats :beer:

for some reason the unitronic bench flashed immob defeats dont take, only my personal experience.


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

Woohoo! Congrats :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:... I would have thought that Revo could have worked that ECU.. or did I read that wrong and it was one of the Revo people you ended up working with? Unless you're waiting to see how well everything works, this seems like a great bit of advertising for whoever did the immo defeat...


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

pdcm said:


> Woohoo! Congrats :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:... I would have thought that Revo could have worked that ECU.. or did I read that wrong and it was one of the Revo people you ended up working with? Unless you're waiting to see how well everything works, this seems like a great bit of advertising for whoever did the immo defeat...


thank you , but revo DID NOT have anything to do with this @ all. It was a small private company here Toronto that took the time and did the work. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: None and i stress NONE of the big companies had anything to do with my ecu.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

First off this is a sick project. But I have to disagree with your experience with Unitronic. I spoke to them at waterfest last year a week later I sent Mike S. my 2.0T FSI Ecu, engine code BPY, and he had it back to me in 5 business days with a stage 3 tune, immo defeat, vss and 02 exceptions written in and no ABS controller interface. it worked perfect right out of the box and the Unitronic guys were easy to deal with through the whole process.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so someone had told me there was a r36 in a corrado already but i still want to do it however without FSI. what standalone do i havet o run in order to have the motor running and i know i need to convert to a cable throttle like older vr6s and have a custom short runner made.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

kevinmacd said:


> First off this is a sick project. But I have to disagree with your experience with Unitronic.


Well I have my emails backing my story. That was my experience with them.... it is what it is. but thanks , you also have a very nice clean jetta that i saw @ this years waterfest.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> so someone had told me there was a r36 in a corrado already but i still want to do it however without FSI. what standalone do i havet o run in order to have the motor running and i know i need to convert to a cable throttle like older vr6s and have a custom short runner made.


i used the stock fsi so i dono what you really need. I didnt do research that way.


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

erd said:


> update....
> I was just about to ship my ecu out, and this guy(from unitronic) that was doing a 2.0t swap in a corrado said he has done the immo defeat before on the med 9.1. I wanted proof. None was provided. He begged me to do the immo defeat and said he can do it. Ok i gave him a chance. I shipped my ecu to unitronic on april 15. They said they can do immo defeat should take about a week. 6 weeks go by and i have not herd from them. I inquire wat was going on and they said they are still working on it. I then asked why its taking so long. Then he said they had trouble doing the immo defeat. Give more time. Im now thinking this guy was lying, but i gave 2 more weeks. I inquire again he said we cant do it..........ship back my ecu. Unitronic cant do immo defeat on med 9.1.. Next i contact revo. They said they never did that one before and dont want to do it. I then contact the shop overseas they will do it, but then i got a call from one of the software enginers here and they have a guy that can do it. I meet the guy we chatted he told me he has not done this before but he can do it. I gave in my ecu. One week later i had my ecu back he said 95% that the immo was defeated. I go home to try it.
> 
> On this day henceforth july 25 2010 18:03 hrs the mighty corrado roared to life. The immo defeat was a success. We have technology , there are great tuners here in canada that do the impossible. Next stage is tuning and ill post pics and vids of real proof unlike other shlt talkers, this swap is possible with fsi and stock ecu.



awesome!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*without FSI...*



1broknrado said:


> so someone had told me there was a r36 in a corrado already but i still want to do it however without FSI. what standalone do i havet o run in order to have the motor running and i know i need to convert to a cable throttle like older vr6s and have a custom short runner made.


Have look here:
http://www.turboelite.com/unterseiten/lkpk13/vrt.htm

car is running with a 1996 12V (16bit) VR6 Injection-here in europe there are some more people running their engines this way. The camshafts are adjusted to give you max. horsepower when there is no signal for adjustment as common with these old vr6 injections

@ ERD: Great job, man!


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

here is a small clip of the corrado

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykPggzCqTvk


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumbup:nice to see it up running..:thumbup:


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks guys i still have a long way to go to finish the car. Lots of tuning and finishing up the small stuff.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Wow. That sound is amazing. Awesome job man.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

wow thats awesome man. props to you :thumbup:


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

props to Stefan:thumbup: nice clip 


Edwin


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

ERD said:


> here is a small clip of the corrado
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykPggzCqTvk


 So nice to see it on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

New leather corrado storm seats added


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

Are they recovered... or actually NOS? Either way, nice find...:thumbup:


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

pdcm said:


> Are they recovered... or actually NOS? Either way, nice find...:thumbup:


 seats are new bases are old


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

It sounds so good! I keep going back to youtube just to hear it.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

Going to H20?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

fulleloaded said:


> Going to H20?


 i cant make it im over my head in work.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

-ERD- 
Very nice corrado you have there sir :thumbup: clean swap 




turbowahnstefan said:


> Have look here:
> http://www.turboelite.com/unterseiten/lkpk13/vrt.htm
> 
> car is running with a 1996 12V (16bit) VR6 Injection-here in europe there are some more people running their engines this way. The camshafts are adjusted to give you max. horsepower when there is no signal for adjustment as common with these old vr6 injections


Any more information on how he got this running on the 12v computer? I've got an R36 motor that I would love to have in my gti too


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i see a big brake kit being orderd a couple weeks after this is finished...dont think those corrado brake will cut it


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow!

this build is willlldd its going to be hard to top this

what show are you taking it for the first time?


i'm sure there will be tons of people at a meet that will drool all over that mint paint and the BBS' lol



edit: i also spy in the background of the video a Mark I rabbit with the single round front with what looks like to be a swap a 12v VR swap in that?


----------



## turbowahnstefan (Feb 9, 2010)

*more info*

The R36 from [email protected]te is now running another setup, but the software for the car on vr6 injection was written by a friend of mine. they where running the loom and all sensors of the 1997 vr6-they fit instead of the original r36 sensors are. intake must be made in order to use "old" injectors and you have to think about the servo pump and its mounting-using mk4 parts needs slight work at generator and its bracket-or building the braket for the servo pump. when you can't adjust the cams, car will not be running smooth at low rpm. for more questions, please ask more detailed. We are building an r36+an r32 mk2 synchro,too....


----------



## 2kjetta18 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey was wondering who did your imob defet im looking to get it done. also did they chip it also? and can they delete anything else? abs, cats, secondary air. 

Thanks


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

cool shizz!


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

anything to report?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice and very clean.


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

Can i have those seats for my Rado?


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

great job and write up. can wait to take mine on its first trip around the block


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

well im back after a long tour small update got the tach to work perfectly and the ac going. Next is the differentral to do.


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

springfling?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

Mk2-Dub-GLI said:


> springfling?


nope putting my diff in


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice work you have done. Would love to see this thing in person.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

definitely something i would love to do to my corrado.
get rid of this 12v and get with the R36 motor.

how much was the ticket after all this?
just curious to see how deep of a hole i would be getting into.

how much did you spend on everything after it was all done?
you can PM me if you dont wana post it publicly..
really am interested in knowing.
super clean corrado, my whole family has been into dubs for years.

from '82 to now.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

did you wire in the fuel pressure module? if so how.... u have a pin out to it?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you talking about the module back by the fuel tank? If so I have the pinouts I used on mine.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

sure pm me the pinouts. i did get the car started today! I went from a 3.6 mk3 on standalone back to using the factory ECU and intake manifold.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

fourthchirpin said:


> I went from a 3.6 mk3 on standalone back to using the factory ECU and intake manifold.


Just curious. Any reason why you went away from the standalong back to the OEM ECU?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

1st let me say this is not my personal car. its a car my friend did the build on. but since Ive helped build the motor and some other things.


he had the car on wolf 3d standalone with a short runner/fuel rail 880cc injectors on e85. the short runner blocked the A/C. Over the course of having this car running for 3 years he wanted a more "reliable" car with A/C and to utilize the factory intake manifold/fsi injectors.


so going with a chipped ecu was the only way for him.

here is a video of the car.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JHmGI9PQKM


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok that is a good reason. Was just wondering because I was thinking of going with a standalone system. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

nothing wrong with standalone, I have it on my all motor project car with no problems. But he wanted to run the car on FSi. :thumbup:

now enough about me, more about this corrado 3.6! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

subcribed...


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

ERD said:


> Update....
> I was just about to ship my ecu out, and this guy(from unitronic) that was doing a 2.0t swap in a corrado said he has done the immo defeat before on the med 9.1. I wanted proof. None was provided. He begged me to do the immo defeat and said he can do it. Ok i gave him a chance. I shipped my ecu to Unitronic on april 15. They said they can do immo defeat should take about a week. 6 weeks go by and i have not herd from them. I inquire wat was going on and they said they are still working on it. I then asked why its taking so long. Then he said they had trouble doing the immo defeat. Give more time. Im now thinking this guy was lying, but i gave 2 more weeks. I inquire again he said we cant do it..........ship back my ecu. UNITRONIC CANT DO IMMO DEFEAT ON MED 9.1.. next i contact revo. They said they never did that one before and dont want to do it. I then contact the shop overseas they will do it, but then i got a call from one of the software enginers here and they have a guy that can do it. I meet the guy we chatted he told me he has not done this before but he can do it. I gave in my ecu. One week later i had my ecu back he said 95% that the immo was defeated. I go home to try it.
> 
> On this day henceforth July 25 2010 18:03 hrs the MIGHTY CORRADO roared to life. The immo defeat was a success. WE have technology , there are great tuners here in Canada that do the impossible. Next stage is tuning and ill post pics and vids of REAL PROOF unlike other SHlT talkers, this swap is possible WITH FSI and stock ecu.


awesome! get that guy some :beer:


----------



## Gregorib (Sep 17, 2011)

What are the specs of Your wheels and tires?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

which wires did u tap to get your rpm to work? just wondering I have a swap fully running but thats the only thing that doesn't work.


----------



## EuroSlutGLI (Apr 12, 2007)

Amazing job ...

Seen this corrado a handful of times and i still can't stop but stare at the amazing work he has done !!! :beer:

Jack


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Hondas For Fun !!*

Whats up lets get thats tuners info :thumbup: looking to do my build over the winter and dont thing theres a tuner in the states program the ecu's yet  .


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

fourthchirpin said:


> which wires did u tap to get your rpm to work? just wondering I have a swap fully running but thats the only thing that doesn't work.


Any ideas on this? I got a 3.6 in a mk3 factory ecu and harness. Everything works except the rpm signal on the mk3 cluster. Is there a way to get rpm signal from the ecu and convert it back to. Analog? Or some other method. Pm me if anyone has any ideas/solutions.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

bump.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

update 
installed all new bearings ,syncros and a peloquin. Also strengthend the shift forks  

























goodbye pins and rivets 









replaced with 10.9 bolts


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

love you 3.6 Corrado! I was wondering if you could share some info about what was edited in the ecu to receive full power in your swap. i have been working with a 3.6 file and have most of the main maps and scalers defined but as im used to me7 i know i am probably missing some important pieces of info. if you could share some tips or hints or point me in the right direction that would be great. i know most tuners dont wish to divulge details about things like this but i would like to have a chat with someone who has been more involved than myself with the 3.6 MED9 ecu. Thanks again and keep up the awsome work on the Corrado. Oh BTW the car is a 98 jetta vr6 and im currently running it on ME7 drive by wire which I, myself immo defeated and tuned N/A.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

just came across this.
epic.
i just scanned through the pics. but im wondering if you're gonna keep it NA? or go forced induction?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> just came across this.
> epic.
> i just scanned through the pics. but im wondering if you're gonna keep it NA? or go forced induction?


going to keep it NA


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Why is that?
Don't get me wrong, its already 1 hell of a build. 
But with all of the stuff your already doing, why not boost it?


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Why is that?
> Don't get me wrong, its already 1 hell of a build.
> But with all of the stuff your already doing, why not boost it?


Because i dont want to.its driving passing all tests , im enjoying the car. I dont need to boost it. I have enough other projects on the build


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

passed cold weather tests


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

great build, any updates?


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Any new pics? :thumbup:


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll post some pics on monday


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

ERD said:


> I'll post some pics on monday


:beer:


----------



## piran21 (Jul 28, 2004)

Project still ongoing??


----------



## Tomjr (Aug 8, 2012)

ERD said:


> I'll post some pics on monday


!!!


----------

